# Snow Bloodred Corn?



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if there are photos or a morph name for the "snow bloodred", or if this is even a morph?

If I have 2 pairs of anery blood red 50% het amel, should I get lucky and 2 of these are actually het amel, I would hypothetically have a snake that carries anery, amel, and bloodred - which I would assume is snow bloodred?

Anyway, is my calculations correct on IF a male and a female are 100% het amel, you would produce a snow blood-red, and is there a name for this, and who has photos for me? :smile:


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

*Snow Bloodred*

Lexcorn is a pioneer in this morph and has named it Avalanche, I think her's have hypo in them too making them Coral Avalanche a bit special:no1:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah they are called "avalanche", which should be a less patterned snow but not quite blizzard and has no belly pattern


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Have a look on lexcorn.co.uk she may have some info on them there. :smile:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

this is one of sean niland's of VMS.......

avalanche (diffused snow)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

DavidBra said:


> Lexcorn is a pioneer in this morph and has named it Avalanche, I think her's have hypo in them too making them Coral Avalanche a bit special:no1:


are you suggesting that Alex named this morph there?


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

Im pretty sure Alex didnt name it, avalanches have been out a fair while in the states and as far as I know Alex only produced them last year, from what Ive seen anyway.
I think with them its kinda like the blizzard blood scenario, unless your rite up close to one the necessity of it is little, surely blizzards with no pattern makes blizzard bloods and snow bloods pointless unless the hypo gene is involved and we get some pink coming through?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

E.Crassus said:


> Im pretty sure Alex didnt name it, avalanches have been out a fair while in the states and as far as I know Alex only produced them last year, from what Ive seen anyway.
> I think with them its kinda like the blizzard blood scenario, unless your rite up close to one the necessity of it is little, surely blizzards with no pattern makes blizzard bloods and snow bloods pointless unless the hypo gene is involved and we get some pink coming through?


One advantage ive noticed over blizzards is when the light catches them or you use a flash, you get a faint pattern appear on photos sometimes, but personally it seems alot for such a minor thing:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

eeji said:


> this is one of sean niland's of VMS.......
> 
> avalanche (diffused snow)


have to be honest, that one looks nothing more than a normal snow from the top.. i know the underneath will not be the same as a snow though.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

seems like a bit of naming a new morph for naming a new morphs sake is happening. It's a very american thing to do.

Yes there are minor differences but I don't see anyhting to make them worth any more than a snow.

Just IMO of course..


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well genetically there are many more rare morphs involved.. thats where the pricing comes into it.
i never have been a big fan of the whiter morphs.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think if I breed them, no one is going to pay the high end morph prices for them because of the looks as pets...

But it is surely a stepping stone to breeding in the future onto other morphs... there are a lot of steps out there to getting to the morphs that end up being really popular.

Look at the popularity of caramel (and amber) compared to butter for example. Without Caramel there would be no butter, yet butter is hugely popular in comparison, so someone had to go through caramel first.

Even tho snow bloodred may not look any different to cheaper morphs genetically I should think it is a stepping stone towards future morphs?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

butter will stay popular for the next 4/5 years due to the introduction of the ultra gene now.. its easy to produce goldusts with butters.


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

Basically anything with amel in it will stay popular with the introduction of ultramel.
Think what can come next:
Opal ultra
ultramel bloodred
ultra snow 
etc etc


----------

